# What to give STBX for Christmas from son?



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I am currently going through a divorce and we have a son who will be 8 in January. I want him to get his daddy a Christmas present. I obviously want our son to choose the gift but I want to guide him a little. Last year he wanted to get is father a gift card to an insurance company! :rofl:

It's hard to buy something for a hobby because he has always emailed me the link to a specific item or just buys what he wants. 

He wears scrubs at work so no suit related stuff.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

A pocket knife, cologne, nice aftershave, or a gift certificate for a barber that does straight razor shaves are all good ideas that don't cost a lot. I help my kids buy mother's day and birthday presents for my ex wife which I pay for. I think it sends a good message.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ILoveSparkles said:


> I am currently going through a divorce and we have a son who will be 8 in January. I want him to get his daddy a Christmas present. I obviously want our son to choose the gift but I want to guide him a little. Last year he wanted to get is father a gift card to an insurance company! :rofl:
> 
> It's hard to buy something for a hobby because he has always emailed me the link to a specific item or just buys what he wants.
> 
> He wears scrubs at work so no suit related stuff.


How about a game they can play together that is suitable for kids and adults, such as Uno. Then some smellies or sweets as well.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Very comfortable athletic shoes. Or a gift card to a store that sells them. Father son date to go pick them out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Idyit said:


> Very comfortable athletic shoes. Or a gift card to a store that sells them. Father son date to go pick them out.



Very expensive for an 8 year old. :surprise:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> How about a game they can play together that is suitable for kids and adults, such as Uno. Then some smellies or sweets as well.


This is the kind of gift I was thinking of. Something that your son can do with his father.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

nice leatherman tool


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

A home made gift.

He eight. Make daddy a card with a picture of them diong something they like together.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

I would say an inexpensive gift card to Chuck E. Cheese or similar place the two of them could hang out together. A game, puzzle or activity for them to do together.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> A home made gift.
> 
> He eight. Make daddy a card with a picture of them diong something they like together.


This. I doubt his father wants or needs anything that comes from the mall.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll see if my son is interested in any of it.


----------

